# New Woodcraft Kits



## beck3906 (Jan 11, 2015)

Woodcraft is offering kits named Metro, Kojent, and Emperor.  Woodcraft normally redistributes Berea kits but I'm not recognizing these as Berea kits.  

Are these Berea kits?  If so, what are the Berea names?

Thanks


----------



## toddlajoie (Jan 11, 2015)

I believe they have been selling the Metro for a few years, it is Berea's Virage Rollerball/Fountain.

I've seen the Emperor in the store, but have not seen anything similar on any of the usual sites, and I saw the Kojent on their site, but not in our local store yet... still haven't seen that one anywhere else either...


----------



## Carl Fisher (Jan 11, 2015)

Metro looks to be the Virage.  Can't say as I recognize the Kojent or Emperor.


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Jan 11, 2015)

The metro is definitely the virage from Berea.  I've done several.  

The others are newish and I believe are from a different supplier.   They are too expensive for me for what they are but look to be pretty good quality.


----------



## beck3906 (Jan 11, 2015)

I bought 4 of the Emperors to see if I want to add them to inventory.  Also wanted to see the quality as I also suspect they are coming from someone other than Berea.  Of course, Berea could be providing them as an exclusive.


----------



## toddlajoie (Jan 11, 2015)

By the way, similar to the (Jr. Gent & Jr. Gent 2) and (Magestic & Magestic Squire)  issue, I REALLY wish they had not used the name Emperor for a completely different kit...

Kind of like Snapple coming out with a flavor and calling it Sprite...


----------



## The Penguin (Jan 11, 2015)

Don't forget the Inertia and the Accord - they also appear to be Woodcraft exclusives (and pricey)


----------



## Charlie_W (Jan 11, 2015)

I saw some of these packages at Woodcraft Friday. They were not on the shelf yet and no finished pens yet to see what they look like.
I see the Metro and the Kojent on their website but not the Emperor yet.


----------



## brownsfn2 (Jan 11, 2015)

I think the Kojent is interesting.  They remind me of the Atrax but it looks like a more interesting Clip and Band and it comes post-able which is a big plus in my book. 

I hope these are Berea kits.  Maybe our usual vendors will carry them as well.


----------



## carlmorrell (Jan 11, 2015)

I've made a few Emperor's. Really nice mechanism, and they fit my hand.


----------



## ed4copies (Jan 11, 2015)

brownsfn2 said:


> I think the Kojent is interesting.  They remind me of the Atrax but it looks like a more interesting Clip and Band and it comes post-able which is a big plus in my book.
> 
> I hope these are Berea kits.  Maybe our usual vendors will carry them as well.




Ron,

I can tell you for certain that they have not been offered to this Berea reseller!  HOWEVER, that makes perfect sense to me, if Berea is making them exclusively for WoodCraft---it gives WoodCraft a product that will pull customers into their "brick and mortar"----WoodCraft deserves their own products!!

It's an  ever-changing marketplace--which SHOULD be a big advantage to the penmaking community.


(I DO wonder WHO thought "Emperor" would be a good idea----MORE confusion in the pen kit names!!)


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Jan 11, 2015)

Whatever you think of that pen kit, I don't think emperor fits it as a name.   Maybe they were basing the name on the price.


----------



## brownsfn2 (Jan 11, 2015)

ed4copies said:


> brownsfn2 said:
> 
> 
> > I think the Kojent is interesting.  They remind me of the Atrax but it looks like a more interesting Clip and Band and it comes post-able which is a big plus in my book.
> ...



I don't want to get dressed and drive to Woodcraft though.


----------



## ed4copies (Jan 11, 2015)

If you go naked, it could cause quite a stir!:frown::frown:


----------



## Charlie_W (Jan 11, 2015)

Just looked at all three on Woodcrafts website.

I think the Kojent looks pretty good. I like that it posts, has a new clip, and that there are no black plastic threads exposed.

Like Dan said, the Metro does appear to be a Virage.

As for this new Emporer, it looks like a compilation of an Executive and a Glacia....doesn't do much for me.


----------



## Mr Vic (Jan 11, 2015)

I tried 1 Inertia and took it to a craft fair...Had interest in it so I stopped off at WC on the way home a picked up a couple more. Sold one of the ones I made that evening  the next day to an interested customer...It was pricey... I also made 1 of the Emperors and it looks great but I feel it's a bit top/back heavy...Also on the higher price side...


----------



## lwalper (Jan 12, 2015)

I like the clip on the Kojent -- something a little different. And they say it has a "Quality German made nib"

Cool 

The Inertia looks pretty slick. Does it work well?


----------



## The Penguin (Jan 12, 2015)

yes, but it doesn't have a clip (which I prefer) - and the overall body size really could be a bit smaller (thinner)


----------



## Smitty37 (Jan 12, 2015)

*Emperor*

The emperor to me looks like an entry into the (PSI names) Executive/Polaris/ad infinitum in new kits and the Le Roi Elegant Royale and Le Roi elegant Long Barrel.  Allowing the turner to feature more blank while maintaining the length.  Without seeing it up close that would be my guess.  I would expect it to be a finial twist but could be wrong there, particularily if Berea is making it for them.


----------



## Smitty37 (Jan 12, 2015)

*Kojent*

This looks and sounds in the writeup as a variation of the cigar style...my guess is they are providing it with Schmidt refills to get the quality German nibs.  Looking at the picture and reading that it has a two-way twist leads me to that thinking.


----------



## toddlajoie (Jan 12, 2015)

The Penguin said:


> yes, but it doesn't have a clip (which I prefer) - and the overall body size really could be a bit smaller (thinner)



Are you referring to the Inertia? If so that was my thought exactly, without a clip, the pen is nearly impossible to carry, especially when a slight bounce will throw the nib out... I also find it short and stubby, useable, but an awkward size to carry...

And to Mr. Vic's point, yes I find all of these kits overpriced, even by Woodcraft list prices...


----------



## ed4copies (Jan 12, 2015)

> And to Mr. Vic's point, yes I find all of these kits overpriced, even by Woodcraft list prices...



Part of a pricing strategy, I believe.   Men respond to "25% (or more) OFF".  So, price high and have sales.  This has always amused me, since it means you get really ripped off when you pay full price----but it DOES work---confirmed in MANY Christmas "specials" and what it does to sales volume.


----------



## Smitty37 (Jan 12, 2015)

toddlajoie said:


> The Penguin said:
> 
> 
> > yes, but it doesn't have a clip (which I prefer) - and the overall body size really could be a bit smaller (thinner)
> ...


 I think you'd better get used to higher prices.  Shipping from overseas (most kits come from China or Taiwan) has gone through the roof.  And, wholesale prices are also rising.  In addition, I think some items are subject to export duties in China and they are getting stricter.  In addition, we have some higher costs here as well.  So over all you will be seeing higher prices.  For instance, the PSI *wholesale* price for bushings has increased by an average of over 50%.


----------



## brownsfn2 (Jan 12, 2015)

I think the pricing issue should not hold you back from trying new kits.  If pens are priced  to absorb the cost or absorb an increase then kits that are nice that might be an extra $4-$6.  For example I sell a ~$17 Triton for $115.  Adding a couple of bucks to the kit price in that scenario is not going to matter much.  If it did I can increase the price by $5 and I doubt it would deter the buys willing to pay $115 for a pen.

From the other point of view if you are pricing that Triton at $35 to $40 I can see how that increase might affect you more.  

I really don't want to get into a pen pricing discussion though. 

I like the all metal parts of the new kits.  When I first started with Woodcraft kits I was always disappointed in the kits that had plastic threads exposed.  I like the all metal look better.  I think I might have to get dressed and go to Woodcraft and try a couple.


----------



## Smitty37 (Jan 12, 2015)

ed4copies said:


> > And to Mr. Vic's point, yes I find all of these kits overpriced, even by Woodcraft list prices...
> 
> 
> 
> Part of a pricing strategy, I believe.   Men respond to "25% (or more) OFF".  So, price high and have sales.  This has always amused me, since it means you get really ripped off when you pay full price----but it DOES work---confirmed in MANY Christmas "specials" and what it does to sales volume.


Amen.


----------



## Smitty37 (Jan 12, 2015)

Charlie_W said:


> Just looked at all three on Woodcrafts website.
> 
> I think the Kojent looks pretty good. I like that it posts, has a new clip, and that there are no black plastic threads exposed.
> 
> ...


 The Kojent I saw on their website is a ballpoint....looks much like a cigar to me.


----------



## MyKidsDad (Jan 12, 2015)

There is a twist/ballpoint version Kojent Ballpoint Pen Kit and a postable rollerball/fountain version Kojent Rollerball Pen Kit


----------



## Smitty37 (Jan 13, 2015)

MyKidsDad said:


> There is a twist/ballpoint version Kojent Ballpoint Pen Kit and a postable rollerball/fountain version Kojent Rollerball Pen Kit


Aaaaah,missed that one.


----------



## Crashmph (Jan 13, 2015)

Just an FYI... the Woodcraft kits like the Navigator and Sedona with the black threads were not plastic. they were enable coated brass-like metal.  DAMHIKT, but I have seen a few of those threads destroyed, and they were enable coated metal, not plastic.

Also, I agree that those selling pens in the lower ranges will be more affected by the price increases, but that does not mean we all have to like it either. LOL.

Michael



brownsfn2 said:


> I think the pricing issue should not hold you back from trying new kits.  If pens are priced  to absorb the cost or absorb an increase then kits that are nice that might be an extra $4-$6.  For example I sell a ~$17 Triton for $115.  Adding a couple of bucks to the kit price in that scenario is not going to matter much.  If it did I can increase the price by $5 and I doubt it would deter the buys willing to pay $115 for a pen.
> 
> From the other point of view if you are pricing that Triton at $35 to $40 I can see how that increase might affect you more.
> 
> ...


----------



## Chatham PenWorks (Jan 13, 2015)

The ones most affected by price increases are those that don't sell at all, which is no doubt a much larger percentage of buyers than those of us that do. They have zero margin to absorb price increases with. Of course, having more and more start selling earlier and earlier, to fund they're new hobby, isn't good for anybody. While woodcraft has always been high (gotta pay rent and staff and...), some of these new prices are just rediculous. 



Crashmph said:


> Just an FYI... the Woodcraft kits like the Navigator and Sedona with the black threads were not plastic. they were enable coated brass-like metal.  DAMHIKT, but I have seen a few of those threads destroyed, and they were enable coated metal, not plastic.
> 
> Also, I agree that those selling pens in the lower ranges will be more affected by the price increases, but that does not mean we all have to like it either. LOL.
> 
> ...


----------



## brownsfn2 (Jan 13, 2015)

I got dressed today and went to Woodcraft and got a Kojent rollerball.  I will take pictures tonight and post for those interested.


----------



## brownsfn2 (Jan 14, 2015)

Ok.  I took a picture of the parts for the Kojent Gunmetal/Chrome RB that I purchased.

The tubes are exactly the same length, diameter (in and Out) of the Atrax Rollerball.  The turning dimensions are exactly the same as well.  It looks like the cap threads are the same and the couplers are the same but I did not compare those too closely.  The bag says "Made in Taiwan" all over it and "Woodcraft" of course.

If I was a betting man I would say that these are from Berea.  The quality looks good and the plating was really nice.  Since it has a lot of similarities to the Atrax RB I am thinking it is from Berea.

I have been disappointed lately with what is going on with the Jr Gent II lately and was wondering if there are alternatives.  This kit offers what I see as a little more class than the Atrax but not too flashy like the Triton.  Might be one to add to my stock.  Wish there were other sellers besides Woodcraft though.  I will probably wait and see if my preferred vendor can get it. (hint)

Let me know if you guys have anything you want me to check.  Here is the photo:


----------



## The Penguin (Jan 16, 2015)

if it's the same size as Atrax, wouldn't it also be very similar size as a JGII or JrStateman?


----------



## beck3906 (Apr 26, 2015)

Your original post mentioned the similarity to the Atrax.  Would you consider this a different plating mix for that  line of kits?


----------

